# WA The Southwest Section. Heaps of reptile pics.



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 6, 2012)

So not so long ago I was over in WA for a bit more than two weeks. The trip was with my family celebrating my finishing school and was primarily with the aim of finding as many geckos as possible. 

We started off in Perth where I got to see a couple new species for me, both little brown skinks. Unfortunately I didn't get very good pictures of them, just enough for ID. 

After resting up at a friends in Perth we headed off the next day towards Cervantes. The drive wasn't very interesting for reptiles although we saw a V.tristis that bolted a long way ahead. We stopped for lunch near Cervantes and I got my first real photos of the trip. 



Pogona minor by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pogona minor by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr





Ctenophorus adelaidensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus adelaidensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus adelaidensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus adelaidensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

After heading into Cervantes and setting up at the local caravan park we headed back out a way to a place we had been told was good for spotlighting. We did a bit of poking around waiting for dark and I turned up a pede shown in another thread. Once it was dark we were able to slowly drive the roads looking for interesting things. As it happened we found some. 
First find of the night was a fat carpet crossing the road obviously just having eaten. Not wanting to disturb it we headed on letting it continue cruising, luckily not much later we found a nice slightly smaller carpet that was good for photographs. 



Morelia spilota imbricata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Morelia spilota imbricata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Morelia spilota imbricata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Morelia spilota imbricata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr 
and got my favourite shot of the trip.....



Morelia spilota by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Poking around some rocks and bushes found us some of the Gecko beasties we were after.









Christinus marmoratus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
and some very pretty geckos of a new species for me.  (Don't you love their eyes)



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


The next day we packed up camp and spent a few hours driving with few results till we arrived at a destination chosen by my sister East of Geraldton. It turns out I should let my sister choose the campsite more often as it was a great place for photographing Long Nosed Dragons and Spotlighting yielded good results. 



Amphibolurus longirostris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Amphibolurus longirostris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Amphibolurus longirostris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Amphibolurus longirostris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Amphibolurus longirostris by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Tiliqua occipitalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Tiliqua rugosa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
Spotlighting that night. 



Antaresia stimsoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Antaresia stimsoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Antaresia stimsoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Antaresia stimsoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Brachyurophis semifasciata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Brachyurophis semifasciata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Brachyurophis semifasciata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus eyrei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus eyrei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


While there were plenty of herps here our main aim geckos didn't end up working so well so with that in mind we decided to speed up a bit and head straight up to Kalbarri with its many interesting gecko species. 
Most of the herping we did around Kalbarri was at night time and we managed to find a fair bunch of nice geckos not all of which will be posted here due to better shots later in the trip.



Heteronotia binoei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


This was very exciting for me as I absolutely love these geckos. 



Nephrurus levis ocidentalis  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus levis ocidentalis  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus levis ocidentalis  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr





Heleioporus albopunctatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


We spent a couple days poking around Kalbarri before heading off to Shark Bay. On the way we found some interesting things. 



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr





Varanus caudolineatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Varanus caudolineatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Varanus caudolineatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Shark Bay was absolutely amazing. Tons of geckos and other interesting reptiles.



Lucasium alboguttatum by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lucasium alboguttatum by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


(I never tired of taking pics of this species) 



Nephrurus levis ocidentalis  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus levis ocidentalis  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus levis ocidentalis  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr





Heteronotia binoei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heteronotia binoei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heteronotia binoei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Gehyra variegata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus michaelseni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus michaelseni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Neelaps bimaculatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Neelaps bimaculatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Diplodactylus ornatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pygopus nigriceps by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pygopus nigriceps by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus strophurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus strophurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus spinigerus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Poking around in the day found some nice dragons, skinks and monitors.



Cryptoblepharus plagiocephalus  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cryptoblepharus plagiocephalus  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cryptoblepharus plagiocephalus  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus maculatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus maculatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus maculatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus reticulatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus reticulatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus reticulatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus reticulatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus reticulatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr





Varanus eremius (1) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Varanus gouldii (4) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Our mission of geckoing shark bay complete (despite dissapointment that we didn't find Pletholax gracilis) we headed inland to check out some of the Murchison. 
The Murchison was good to us and our list of geckos quickly hiked. 



Lucasium squarrosum by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lucasium squarrosum by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lucasium squarrosum by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lucasium squarrosum by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus vertebralis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus vertebralis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus vertebralis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus vertebralis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Gehyra punctata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Gehyra punctata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Gehyra punctata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Gehyra punctata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus wellingtonae by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus wellingtonae by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus wellingtonae by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Oedura marmorata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Diplodactylus granariensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Diplodactylus granariensis rex by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Diplodactylus granariensis rex by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Diplodactylus granariensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Rhyncoedura ornata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


We also managed to track down some desert frogs in a waterhole in a creek. 



Platyplectrum spenceri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria rubella by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria rubella by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Despite being a gecko person I did do some day herping in the Murchison and came up with some pics of these nice dragons.



Ctenophorus caudicinctus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus caudicinctus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus caudicinctus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus caudicinctus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus caudicinctus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus caudicinctus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


The trip was winding down, but we still had 2 more Southwest Strophurus to see. This situation was clearly unacceptable so we rang a friend and figured out a location we could definitely see both of them. Luck was on our side and we quickly and easily found one. 



Strophurus assimilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus assimilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus assimilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


The other I had been told was almost never ever sited off spinifex, so I spent hours walking around scanning spinifex hoping for a glint of eyeshine. Eventually I found the gecko... in the middle of the road. She was missing her tail so I won't post full body shots they look weird.



Strophurus elderi  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus elderi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus elderi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus elderi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


We saw a couple other interesting reptiles here too. 



Lucasium maini by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lucasium maini by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Liopholis inornata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Liopholis inornata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


There was only one thing left to do on this trip. That was to go back to Perth and put in some feeble effort to see a couple more things. Unfortunately it rained when we got back and reptiles weren't great but we did manage to track down some nice frogs and a gecko I had seen before.



Oedura reticulata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus psammophilus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus psammophilus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus psammophilus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Myobatrachus gouldii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Please let me know if you see any typos in htis. I'll probably be editing it a few times just to fix this and that up.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 6, 2012)

Dang bro! That is a rippin set of pics! I still can't find geckos, great pictures as always mate.


----------



## viridis (Jan 6, 2012)

That is the best thread that I have seen on APS in a bloody long time mate! Thanks for sharing mate, I loved the caudo pics!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 6, 2012)

Fantasmic Stephen thanks very much for sharing, Can't pin a favourite there's to many great images.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 6, 2012)

Best thread ever and I enjoyed it immensly! The photo's are amazing and I'm burning with envy at the things ou managed to see! 
Are you back home now or are you still away?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Jordan, I've been back from WA for a while but I keep going away to Nth NSW so I haven't been home that much yet.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing pics as always Stephen and you found some awesome reptiles!
The maculatus and vertibralis are incredible.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 6, 2012)

Mate do you find the gecks spotlighting or do you have to turn logs over and stuff?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 6, 2012)

> Mate do you find the gecks spotlighting or do you have to turn logs over and stuff?



For geckos I use a headtorch and find them mostly by eyeshine. Sometimes sitting on the road. (The levis and spinigerus in this thread were very common on the roads). 
That's not to say you can't get them turning stuff over but the pictures of them are better when they are out active and preferably in situ so I don't aim to do that.


----------



## edstar (Jan 6, 2012)

amazing photos! wat equipment do you use?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks. 

Camera is a Canon 5D MII, with a 100mm Canon USM F2.8 Macro Lens and Canon Macro Twin Lite Flash. 
I assume that's the equipment you mean? I could tell you what torch I use.


----------



## raged (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome pics of some great species well done!


----------



## longirostris (Jan 6, 2012)

Well done Stephen, as you know I am a dragon enthusiast and I just have to say that your shots of these animals are just incredible. Some of the best pictures I have ever seen of most of the species (certainly dragon species) photographed. Great work and terrific thread.


----------



## edstar (Jan 6, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Camera is a Canon 5D MII, with a 100mm Canon USM F2.8 Macro Lens and Canon Macro Twin Lite Flash.
> I assume that's the equipment you mean? I could tell you what torch I use.



that's the one!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 6, 2012)

I love the "Whoopee cushion frog" as I like to call them


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 6, 2012)

Mind blowing. 
I love the Milli
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zulu (Jan 6, 2012)

Best lot of reptile pics ive seen on APS in several years,really outstanding photographic work.


----------



## Blackdog (Jan 6, 2012)

Top effort Stephen.
Not hassling the Carpet that had just eaten shows immense respect for the wildlife, and I respect you for that.
And cheers to your family for supporting your passion, should be more of it.
I used to take my kids herping from a very early age. the're now adults with no interest in herps but the respect for nature will always remain.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2012)

Stunning pictures and absolutely gorgeous herps! 

Am I jealous? perhaps just a smidge..


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 6, 2012)

10 out of 10. 
Great pics and well done on your finds.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 6, 2012)

well im still waiting for your book! i wants it!


brilliant pics and don't say otherwise!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Stephen's making a book?


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 6, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> ^ Stephen's making a book?


it will be done in 40 years apparently  i told him to do it faster! lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the nice comments.


----------



## RCW74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just breathtaking shots!!!


----------



## thals (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing!!! Thank-you so much for sharing with us all, definitely one of the best threads on here in a long time 8)


----------



## lithopian (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely cracking photography!! im so jealous.. i live in perth and have NEVER seen wild herps! I saw some in kalbarri but they were just beardies :/ feel free to PM me some good spots


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's another photo from when we were near Cervantes, a patternless Thick Tail.



Underwoodisaurus milii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 11, 2012)

That Underwoodisaurus is an odd ball, did you find patterned animals in the same area?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 11, 2012)

> That Underwoodisaurus is an odd ball, did you find patterned animals in the same area?


It is and we did, it was next to the patterned animal pictured in the original post.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 11, 2012)

I lol'd at the turtle frog.
Nice shots mate,


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 11, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - absolutely amazing pics Steve.

It really is a great series of pics mate, and I have to agree that this is one of the best threads on APS in years.

Thoroughly enjoyed these, especially the _S.spinigerus_, _C.nuchalis_, _V.caudolineatus_ + _V.eremius_ and of course, the _S.elderi_.

Thanks for sharing mate, looks like you had an awesome time in WA.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 11, 2012)

Fantastic pics mate...


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fantastic post! You certainly cleaned up on your trip. Love that bizarre thick-tail. 

Regards,
David


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Feb 18, 2012)

Outstanding photos mate! Great colours and pattern on the netted dragons, both _nuchalis_ and _reticulatus_.


----------



## jeska84 (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing shots! Brilliant!


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Great photos Stephen, Love the geckos! The dragon shots are stunning too, you really manged to highlight the animals color perfectly in every shot. Well done!!!


----------



## Niall (Feb 19, 2012)

Bloody hell you sure did clean up on the species whiles you were over here!
I still have to find a photograph a C. adelaidensis, will be up that way next week for a week so fingers crossed.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 7, 2012)

Some pictures of the scenery we saw. Not much of a landscape photographer though.




The Pinnacles by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Little Lagoon Shark Bay by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Kalbarri Gorge and the Murchison River by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Kalbarri Heath Covered Cliffs by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Kalbarri Gorge by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lake Thetis Stromatolites  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Spidergirl (Mar 7, 2012)

These are FANTASTIC! Very well done!!


----------

